

Can we please make HN mobile friendly? - mclaassen

Reading HN on my phone is a pain in the butt. It would be really great if HN was mobile friendly so I didn&#x27;t have to constantly pinch zoom in to read and click on posts.
======
jack-r-abbit
_A responsive version that works better on mobile is coming_ [1]

[1][https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/104](https://github.com/HackerNews/HN/issues/104)

------
tribe
There are quite a few decent mobile apps for reading HN. I use HN reader on
Android, which has a few problems, but I actually like better than the website
in some ways. For example, I can collapse comment trees.

------
timrosenblatt
Seriously. HN is too good to stay desktop-only.

